# 2012 Passat TDI Stock Wheel



## vwnewbie7 (May 24, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum so apologies in advanced if I'm posting this in a wrong section. I have ordered my 2012 Passat TDI HighLine (I'm in Canada) and currently waiting to get the car. The car comes with 18'' Bristol wheel. The specs for the stock wheels are;

Wheel diameter (in.) 18 
Wheel width (in.) 8
Wheel lug pattern (mm) 5x112
Wheel offset (mm) 48
Tire size 215/45R18 

I am looking to get another set of rims and wondering if VW Sagitta could work. The details are like this;

Wheel diameter (in.) 19 
Wheel width (in.) 8
Wheel lug pattern (mm) 5x112
Wheel part # 1K8 071 499 QQ9
Wheel offset (mm) 41
Tire size 235/35R19
Wheel center bore (mm) 57.1

I'm also looking for the VW interlagos. The details are like this;

Wheel diameter (in.) 18	
Wheel width (in.) 8
Wheel lug pattern (mm)	5x112
Wheel part #3C8 601 025 D3AJ	
Wheel offset (mm)	41
Wheel centerbore (mm) 57.1

May I ask if you can comment on which one is better and how much I can deviate from the stock wheels. I would prefer not to make changes that can affect the suspension. I heard +1 size is not a big deal so 19'' should be fine but I am not sure about the offset difference hence the query.

Please reply or suggest alternate options...thanks,


----------



## vwnewbie7 (May 24, 2012)

no reply?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Any of those wheels will be fine. Wheels do not make changes that can affect the suspension, except unsprung weight which can slightly affect how well (supple or not) your suspension works. With wheels like this, it's negligible. 

Moving on. Either of those two wheels you want have 7mm less offset which means the wheels will sit further away from the car by 7mm. It's ok. Have fun.


----------



## vwnewbie7 (May 24, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. Appreciate it.


----------

